# WYND PALM-Aire* Jan30-Feb6* 1Br* $699



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jan 16, 2016)

**WYNDHAM PALM AIRE provides a wide array of vacation activities. The resort is best known for its championship golf courses. A full-service spa and fitness center, as well as a beauty salon, are on-site to offer the ultimate pampering experience.

** The resort also offers shuttle service to the beach on a daily basis. Tennis courts, four outdoor pools, a basketball court, and a cafe and bar complete the resort amenities package. 

** Directly across the street is the Pompano Harness Track, offering the thrills and excitement of horse racing.

** JAN 30- FEB 6*  SAT-SAT   *ONLY $699!!

** 1BR/1BA DELUX, KING BR, JACUZZI,
   FULL/KITCH, W/D, BALC   
QN SOFABED, BALCONY!!   Slps 4!   

** CALL/TEXT     904-403-7019 **


----------

